# [need help] wifi network setup l cable internet



## gmg9 (Mar 11, 2012)

*[need help] wifi network setup (cable internet)*

hi guys,  need ur help... 
i hav local cable internet of wishnet. conf n static ip r as follows... 
ip: 172.x. x. x
subnet: 255.255.255.x
gateway: 172.x. x. x
dns: 172.x. x. x
webpage login ip: 192.168.x. x

i hav to login to internet through isp provided webpage. there is no other way like pppoe or etc. i have to use their given static ip and userid/passwd to login to there server n use internet. 
my adsl2+ router is d-link 2640t. its lan is 192.168.1.1 with subnet mask 255.255.255.0. wan is configured according to isp static details. bt as router cant login through webpage,  i hav used same isp provided static ip in my laptop n phone. so first i connect to my router through wifi n then open dat isp login page n use internet.

the problem is dat... 
1.  while connected to isp's network i cant access my router admin page
2.  i cant cant use phone r any other device to connect to internet while my latop connected to internet. 

it bit confusing,  bt i hope u will get my point n problem if u think carefully.
hoping for a solution from u guys...  thx..


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 18, 2012)

any help guys.. really badly needed this...


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 25, 2012)

bump....


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 25, 2012)

u could pug out the internet cable from the router. Than access ur routers admin page withoujt bothering to log in to ur isp providers page.


----------



## gmg9 (Mar 26, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> u could pug out the internet cable from the router. Than access ur routers admin page withoujt bothering to log in to ur isp providers page.



but at the same time I need to use internet also... and that's not happening...


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 27, 2012)

Interface differ from device to device, but you can find this option under pretty much every router or modem today. Here you can see the page where you can easily reconfigure your device ip.
*i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz58/sangzeel/Other/808282ab.jpg


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 18, 2012)

really sorry for a long late reply on this thread. problem still not solved. i badly need to fix this. as now me, my sister (android phone) n mom (android tablet) need to connect to internet. often they connect at the same time when i try to connect. and boom!! not working 

@OSxSnowLeopard thx for ur help frnd. but really not getting it done fr some wired reason or my dumb head.

so let me explain it again but this time with clear pics.

*my wan configuration as provided by my isp. all static.*

*www.uploadgeek.com/thumb-6287_50086EA8.jpg

*my lan configuration of router.*

*www.uploadgeek.com/thumb-BD19_5005904E.jpg

*my router dhcp conf.* but isp provided a static. so i dat i use in my lappy.

*www.uploadgeek.com/thumb-B137_500590AC.jpg

the isp has given me web address of their lan 192.168.x.x for web login/logout to internet. this is the only way provided by my isp to login to internet. the userID is bind to the ip address they given me. means u cant use another static ip address with the same userID to login to internet through ther weblogin page. 
by the way, i use opendns or google dns server instead of isp provided dns.
so does not matter how many computer u connect through that weblogin page u hav to hav that same userID with the same static ip details they provided u. and thats where the problem starts.
i need to connect to internet from multiple computer at the same time. may be this is possible through my router (dlink 2640t). but how ????? plz help...


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 11, 2012)

temporary work around done. had this idea. bt its not actually serving my realy purpose. enable nat sharing in one computer of ur lan. 
fr me i did it in my lappy through iptables. lappy has kubuntu 11.10.

update: snd just disappoint me further, wat am trying to do cant be achieve by a adsl2+router but with a router which has a dedicated internet input port which will share da ner connection on its lan.


----------

